# Newbie - Looking for some help!



## onlytrueromeo (Aug 7, 2011)

So, I had my first cigar 4 months ago on a vacation to the Dominican Republic. I had never previously smoked anything, and I hate the smell of cigarettes. Always enjoyed the smell/presence of a good cigar, but never bothered to try any. Well, I am getting married soon and thought that I would like to smoke a cigar or two on that particular weekend with my groomsmen. I bought 2 packages of cigars while on vacation - 1 box of Arturo Fuente Gran Reserva and one of Macanudo Robust. They are individually wrapped in their respective boxes. I left them in a cool cabinet out of site for the last few months. I took 2 with me for my bachelor party just recently to share with my best man. This would be the 2nd time I'd had a cigar, and am clearly not experienced.

The cigars have dried out, but they were still somewhat enjoyable. I am disappointed that I did not do more research on the ahead of time - somehow I thought they would be fine since they were "sealed" in plastic in a wooden box. The plastic is just sleeves though, and the cedar box has dried out.

My wedding is in 2 months, and I would like to restore my cigars so I can bring them with me and share with the wedding party. I would like to eventually buy more, but they will most likely only be for special occasions, probably smoking 1 every couple months. I do not think I need a large humidor, but I don't know if a travel size one will be good for me to store cigars long term. I have started reading this website and others, and will be learning more about the process and materials, but some help on selecting a budget humidor would be great.

I have found 2 on "cheaphumidors" that I like. The Elegant Glass Door Humidor, and the Capri Cigar Humidor. They are very budget friendly, and not too large. I cannot see myself keeping more than 15 to 20 cigars at any time in the near future, so are these humidors too large? I have heard it mentioned that I should not keep it below half full.

Lastly, can I restore my cigars within the few months? Are they ruined?

Thanks,
John


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

As far as restoring your old cigars I will let more of an experienced puffer answer that for you.

I started in this hobbie over a month ago and went out and got a humidor and though it was a good deal after moving further in this hobbie and signing up for a website called CigarBid.com they have the same humidor on there I purchased (after the bod closes) for about half the price.

And they have plenty of small humidors that will fit your needs for a very excellent price.

Try out the website and search the listing that are closing in a couple days and sign up and bid on a nice new humidor and maybe a couple boveda packs for humidification to get you by.

If you see yourself liking cigars and maybe getting into it a little more I do recommend you bidding on something like a 75 count Bally II humidor (they are on quick buy for $50 but you can bid and get one for around $40... its a great deal as that is the one I got and paid almost $80 after shipping for it on eBay.

Let me know if can answer and further questions for you or if you need any help.

I am getting married next year as well and these guys have already made some great suggestions for me and my boys to smoke some great sticks at the bachelor party and wedding reception.

Good luck with everything brother, and let m know if I can help.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

hey John and welcome to the forums. I would personally say if you are not planning on storing more then 15-20 cigars, what is it you are looking for? If you are going for looks Then you can see about a descent small humidor. But if you are looking for storage and the sticks are going to be out of sight, then I would suggest either a small coolidor or tupperdor. Both work great for short term/long term storage and you can choose what size you are looking for without spending a good amount of cash. As for restoring you're cigars, I am no expert on it. I have read people who have done it or tried by slowly raising the RH in their humidors until they finally get to a point of having them at the proper RH for a while.

Hopefully some of the more experienced can chime in on that part. If you do a search for tuppidor or coolidor you will find some great info. Cheap and effective.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

onlytrueromeo said:


> So, I had my first cigar 4 months ago on a vacation to the Dominican Republic. I had never previously smoked anything, and I hate the smell of cigarettes. Always enjoyed the smell/presence of a good cigar, but never bothered to try any. Well, I am getting married soon and thought that I would like to smoke a cigar or two on that particular weekend with my groomsmen. I bought 2 packages of cigars while on vacation - 1 box of Arturo Fuente Gran Reserva and one of Macanudo Robust. They are individually wrapped in their respective boxes. I left them in a cool cabinet out of site for the last few months. I took 2 with me for my bachelor party just recently to share with my best man. This would be the 2nd time I'd had a cigar, and am clearly not experienced.
> 
> The cigars have dried out, but they were still somewhat enjoyable. I am disappointed that I did not do more research on the ahead of time - somehow I thought they would be fine since they were "sealed" in plastic in a wooden box. The plastic is just sleeves though, and the cedar box has dried out.
> 
> ...


Cheap anything is just that cheap you get what you pay for!
As far as restoring cigars its a 50/50 shot!
Good Luck!:tea:


----------



## onlytrueromeo (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for the help! I'm looking into them now.

Searching for that box on here led me to heartfelt beads, which are supposedly held in high esteem. That's a step in the right direction!

EDIT:

Wow didn't realize there were so many responses, I only saw the first one. The cigars are not dried out so they are ready to break, but they're not fresh either.

I looked into the coolidor, and I want something somewhat nicer that I can stick in my liquor cabinet. It does not NEED to be glass top, and if I get one that can last me a few years until I decide I want to get a higher quality one, I can display it.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

John - welcome and a couple short answers:

1. yes you can restore/revive your cigars if you place them in the proper environment (there are several threads on here that explain exactly how to do that)

2. I wouldn't get a glass top humidor - that's just me - they are VERY cool to be able to look at your cigars but for your first one I'd get a regular, standard type humidor.

3. If you have any thoughts at all that your are going to enjoy cigar smoking and trying different brands - get a bigger humidor than you think you need.

4. You picked up relatively mild cigars, which is a very good thing if your'e going to be giving them out to non or occasional smokers.

While your waiting or deciding on your humi of choice at least get the cigars into large ziplock freezer bags with some kind of humidification. If there is a cigar shop nearby you can buy a couple boveda packs (since they are dry as you say I'd start with a 70 or 72% pack) and use only distilled water (just follow the instructions). A food quality tupper ware container that seals completely would also do very well but I figure you might have freezer bags on hand.

One of the biggest decisions to make is to decide if this is something you are going to stick with. If it is then I'd suggest ready a sticky by donavanrichardson about his newbie experience (very good reading) although right this second I don't remember where it's posted and exactly what the sticky is called.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

If you are wanting to save money and are looking at heartfelt beads (though I know the moderators hate me saying this) I suggest looking into this thread (http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/276966-kitty-litter-set-up.html).

You are obviously new to the hobbie and more than likely dont know anything about kitty litter (as I did not know much at all either over a month a go when I bought my beads and started this hobbie) so I feel its ok to bring this up as comparison and way to save Tons of money.

I got beads myself and found that the KL works just as good for a fraction of the price to humidify your cigar stash.

I still suggest you look into a humidor on CigarBid.com. They have amazing prices on like 75-100 count non glass top humidor that are very good quality for a very cheap price.

Examples:
1. This one can easily be purchased and shipped for under$50 Bally Rosewood Humidor - 75 Capacity - CigarBid.com
2. If you want smaller (which I dont recommend) this can be had for easily around $30 or less by the time it closes Arcadian Humidor - 35 to 50 Capacity - CigarBid.com
3. Very nice small one as well for the price. Don Salvatore Mahogany Humidor - 40-Capacity - CigarBid.com
4. Small glass top but can be bought right now for $30 bucks Whitetail Glasstop Humidor - 50 Capacity - CigarBid.com
5. If you want a nice size not glass top with some style this is really neat 5 Vegas Tradition Humidor - 100 Capacity - CigarBid.com
6. Heres a basic 40 count that can be bought for under $30 buck Shipped! Yukon Humidor - 40 Capacity - CigarBid.com
7. Mid sized with style and lock and key Don Salvatore Domed Humidor - 75 Capacity - CigarBid.com

Just wanted to direct you to some options and give you an idea of prices... but from what I have seen if you want descent to great quality at the fairest price you can go wrong here.

Hope you can get a quality box that will fulfill your future and current needs and get those cigars you currently have back to smoking quality.

Hope this helped out.

Let me know if I can answer any questions about the humidors, the website, the kitty litter option or anything else.

Chris



onlytrueromeo said:


> Thanks for the help! I'm looking into them now.
> 
> Searching for that box on here led me to heartfelt beads, which are supposedly held in high esteem. That's a step in the right direction!
> 
> ...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

falconman515 said:


> If you are wanting to save money and are looking at heartfelt beads (though I know the moderators hate me saying this) I suggest looking into this thread (http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/276966-kitty-litter-set-up.html).
> 
> You are obviously new to the hobbie and more than likely dont know anything about kitty litter (as I did not know much at all either over a month a go when I bought my beads and started this hobbie) so I feel its ok to bring this up as comparison and way to save Tons of money.
> 
> ...


:bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2:


----------



## Murph2che (Aug 6, 2011)

Having recently joined CigarBid.com myself I would also recommend it as a great place to find a humidor. I just picked one up myself from there two weeks ago. One word of warning though, once you starting biding and winning things, it gets very addicting! Lots of great sticks and accessories for great prices!


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for vouching for my suggestion!

And you are current it is the Devils Cigar Website!!!:target:



Murph2che said:


> Having recently joined CigarBid.com myself I would also recommend it as a great place to find a humidor. I just picked one up myself from there two weeks ago. One word of warning though, once you starting biding and winning things, it gets very addicting! Lots of great sticks and accessories for great prices!


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

Cbid is a great place for a humidor. Just remember to set your price then walk away, otherwise you get into a bidding war you'll regret. I got a 250ct treasure dome for a great price there.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

+1 to everything these guys have told you. They know what they're talking about. And yes, your sticks are salvageable, it may just take a bit of time to get them back to where they need to be.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

One thing to take in mind when restoring cigars, it will often take longer to restore then the time they were left out.

So if they were left out for 2 months. They might not be back to smokeable condition for 2, 3, 4 or even more months.

Anyways, when restoring, don't just go and throw them in a properly humidified humidor right off the back, it will cause the inner tobacco to swell and crack the wrapper. You need to bring them back up slowly. Example: 50% RH for a week, then bump to 55% for a week, then to 60% for a week, then into your normal humidor and leave them alone for quite a while.


----------

